# Baker Lake, Skagit River, Nisqually Wildlife Refuge Bald Eagles



## jack58

Had a good week shooting Bald Eagles at Baker Lake, Skagit River & Nisqually Wildlife Refuge!

These three were at Baker Lake. (first one is a cropped-in version of second pic)

















This was at Skagit River (from a bridge) on the way up to Baker Lake:






These two were at Nisqually Wildlife Refuge, 20 miles south of Tacoma:











Which ones you liked and why. Which ones you did not like and why.


----------



## Nikon Jim

They are all great. But I really like the first one the third one and that last one. Man I hope to get some shot of these beautiful birds.


----------



## Davor

My favs are these. #2 , #4 , #6

#2 Is an amazing capture, purely because of the reflection. it really compliments the photo

#4 It almost feels like you are flying beside it

#3 is my least fav just because it feels to contrasty. 

#6 Great capture, it seems almost like its looking back at you.


----------



## Frequency

Speechless:hail::hail::hail:

Regards


----------



## jtee

Great series , and what  great settings . My favs are the last three .


----------

